# New colour Islabike childrens bike.



## Sore Thumb (16 Mar 2014)

Took my 7 year old Daughter for a birthday ride over the Long Mynd, Shropshire straight after getting the bike from islabikes. Limited periwinkle colour.

Again a fantastic bike and service from islabikes.


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Mar 2014)

She looks so chuffed!


----------

